
Computer vision model to identify the Australian Aboriginal Flag [follow up] - thomasfromcdnjs
https://github.com/australia/aboriginal-flag-cv-model
======
totetsu
Would it find this I wonder.
[https://i.redd.it/s31e8hi5wmk51.jpg](https://i.redd.it/s31e8hi5wmk51.jpg)
(Event Horizon, Sam Neill, replaced Union Jack on an Australian flag)

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
It did indeed! ->
[https://i.imgur.com/j46YmON.png](https://i.imgur.com/j46YmON.png)

I might watch that movie this week, thanks!

